# New Pocket Knife Holster Design



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I make and sell Pocket knife to get rid of some of my scrap leather. I hand cut and stitch these, so I made this design to save on stitching time. I can make about 3 a hour and do it while watching TV. The leather here is a wax finished leather which is super strong. -- Tex


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Maybe you know some folks that would like a Tex-Shooter cell phone case!

You certainly have our respect and appreciation.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought about cell phone cases, but there are too many different patterns. -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool Tex.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks great Tex!

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tex,

Could you make one of those for a svord peasant? If so how much?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I stick to the patterns that I have, I am not into custom work. -- Tex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang I really like that.


----------

